# Is aqua safe aquarium ok to use for frogs ?



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

I have run out the amphibian one but my brother has some for his aquarium and qwe have some for ponds, is it safe to use any of the others or just stick to amphibian ?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I have used aquasafe for my phibs with no issues.

ETA just the aquarium one, not the pond.


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I have used aquasafe for my phibs with no issues.
> 
> ETA just the aquarium one, not the pond.


Thank you, i wasnt really considering using the pond one lol


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I use Tetra Aquasafe whenever I can't get to collect my usual supply of spring water. I've never had any problems with it and I also quite often use the pond one, it's a lot more concentrated than the aquarium stuff so for those only needing to treat a small amount of water at a time stick to the weaker aquarium ones.


----------

